# FS: Mossberg 500 Super Bantam Youth Turkey 20ga



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD: Mossberg 500 Super Bantam Youth Turkey 20ga*

Turkey killing machine. Kids have outgrown and time to move it down the road. This is a stock photo...will get actuals up shortly. It's in great shape. Comes with X-Full, Mod & Imp Cyl chokes

SOLD


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats the one my boy has... been a GREAT gun. Highly recommend it for anyone with a kid getting to hunting age.


-DallanC


----------

